# Has your GSD ever protected/defended you?



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

One of the reasons I bought Shiloh was because of the protectiveness of the breed.

Any stories?


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

We used to think that Ellie would more than likely lick and love on anyone who broker in because she doesn't seem to have a problem with strangers and is so lovey-dovey to everyone. Well, one time when my son was about 3, I was in the bathroom and the doorbell rang. My husband was at work and it was just my son and I at home. I yelled out to my son not to go to the door. Shortly after I heard Ellie barking this completely primal, deep bark and growling. I ran out of the bathroom and my son had opened the door (I thought it was locked). Ellie was standing sideways in between my son and the door, teeth bared. When I looked out the door someone was running down our driveway as fast as they could. I couldn't believe she did that because she doesn't usually have much of a reaction when someones at the door, but we think it was simply because she knew that I couldn't get there so she had to protect our son. She's never done anything like this since, but I think that if she really felt like she needed to she would kick some butt! I was very proud of her. She makes it easier for me when my husband goes out of town on business.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Several years ago, I was on a walk with Moose and Gator. We were in a more secluded part of the neighborhood. A man approached us and started talking about the dogs. The more he talked, I realized that he was drunk. I started to get nervous and the dogs picked up on it. Gator stepped between me and the man. Moose started to growl low in his throat. 

Once the man heard the growl he moved on. I am sure the guy was harmless, but I appreciated that the boys scared him off.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Doerak used to run upstairs to the bedroom whenever I had a bunch of women over. 

That said, he did give a warning growl to a man with a hoody pulled up over his head, who was walking towards my car after dark.

I guess 5 women are scarier than one (possible) hoodlum.









And he was only half GSD.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

When Bear and I are out for a walk he'll bark at anyone he see's until they get closer, then he'll start wagging his tail and try to pull me to them. We were at the park on day and the first time he saw one of those R2D2 looking trash cans, he went wild! Was too funny! Guess I'll never have to worry about being attacked by garbage!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

yes since Brady was charged by a few unleashed dogs 
he goes into protective mode when he sees unleashed dogs has to protect mom


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Thankfully, there really haven't been many opportunities for Gunner to be tested! He's such a sweet-tempered boy that I really didn't think he had it in him. There's been one time in 7 years that he seriously meant to protect me. It was a very similar scenario to what Ruthie described.

We were out on a walk one night - just me and GunMan. Rounded a corner and saw some guy packing his stuff back up into a landscaping truck. He looked at Gunner, then at me and made the comment "Heh, that's a big f---ing dog." I was thinking that this guy must be a real peach! I mean, nice mouth, right? He asked if Gunner's friendly and that's when I realized that he sounded drunk. Well, as soon as the guy asked that (as if on cue) Gunner put himself in front of me, lowered his head and started growling at the guy. You could have pushed me over with a feather, but I was cool about it -- I just smiled and said "Yeah, not so much." LOL. (I was _thinking_ "Wow! I guess my big baby has it in him after all!) And yes, he got lots and lots of praise!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Kilo has protected me from a man (he was mentally ill) who came up in my face asking for something.
Of course Keys doesnt know the man was mentally ill.....and he started growling bc the man was wayyyy too close to me.
Keys doesnt mind girls, he has a little problem with men.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

A related thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=737831

One of my favorites on this board, actually.


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: GunnersMom <snip> He's such a sweet-tempered boy that I really didn't think he had it in him. <snip>. (I was _thinking_ "Wow! I guess my big baby has it in him after all!) And yes, he got lots and lots of praise!


That's why I'm asking this







Shiloh is so ready to let anyone pet her - which is good. We worked hard to socialize her with dogs and people. I was wondering if we might have trained her right out of her instincts.

On a walk when she was about 5 months old, we were approached by a woman who was on serious drugs, and Shi freaked out - barking, staying in front of the kids and me. I was glad, but that was months ago and your post was very reassuring - thanks.


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: VirginiaA related thread:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=737831
> 
> One of my favorites on this board, actually.


I'm new to the board and didn't go back to 2008 threads. It was a great read!


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

I wasn't there, my wife took kramer in the pickup to the truckstop about a mile from home to get some fuel. Filled up, pulled the truck off to the side to let someone else fill up. Went in to pay, and some dude followed her back out and around the corner. She didn't know she was being followed till she got close to the pickup. She saw the dog looking beyond her, with every hair on his back straight in the air. As she reached for the truck, the dog came completely unglued. She glanced over her shoulder to see the guy turning and going the other way. She always loved taking that dog with her after that.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

This is a preemptive defend.......

In just the last 2 weeks, hubby went away overnight (twice). The only times since Timber has been with us. 

The first time, Timber (7 months), took his new spot by the front door. As I put the kids to bed and readied myself for bed, he never moved. Maybe 1/2 hour or so after I was in bed, he started barking. (Something he never does) Of course I had to get up and investigate but saw nothing. I assured him everything was okay, and went back to bed leaving him at his spot. 

15 minutes later, same thing. Checked, nothing. 

20 minutes later, same thing. Again, nothing. 

At this point I am just praying he allows me to get some sleep. I sat on the floor with him and explained that although I was very appreciate of his "work" , but could you please save the noise for a real intruder. 

I swear, he listened! Because all was well, and when I woke in the morning, he came barreling into the bedroom from what I guess was his spot at the front door. 

Moving on to last night.....hubby away. Once again, put the kids to bed and got ready myself. Only this time Timber needed to go out back. Then out front. Out back. Out front. It was like a revolving door. And then the pacing began. Front door, kids bedrooms, my room until he settled at the front door again. 
No barking, just on watch. At 11:30pm, he wandered into my room and took his place at the door looking out into the hallway and that is where he stayed for the remainder of the night. 

Moral of the story: Our trainer says that GSD's should not guard/protect as a puppy because it isn't instinct but fear. But, what should I do at that point? Crating him (which he never is at night) would drive him insane. 
Anyone dealing with this?


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Amy in NOLA I'm new to the board and didn't go back to 2008 threads. It was a great read!


Isn't it? I have it bookmarked.











> Originally Posted By: Amy in NOLA
> That's why I'm asking this
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to say whether our dogs will actually protect us until that situation comes around, which we all hope it won't. I've heard many stories about people's dogs who have put on a fierce front, but when it actually came time to walk the walk, they turned tail and ran.

At five months, your pup was probably reacting more out of fear than aggression, so it's important to keep up with socialization and expose Shiloh to all sorts of different things. When our dogs become accustomed to what's normal behavior, they will easily be able to pick up what's NOT normal behavior, and that is how a truly protective dog comes about. You can never socialize a dog too much, imo. In a well-socialized, intelligent, stable dog, those protective instincts will kick in when the situation calls for it.









Your story does illustrate an important point though - by just being there, barking and looking scary, our dogs provide an excellent deterrent, so in many cases it won't be necessary for your dog to have to step up to the plate and protect you.



Enough of the preaching...since I'm posting anyway, I'll provide an anecdote of my own...

A few days ago I was jogging laps around the park with my boy late at night. He was off-leash, sometimes running next to me or ahead of me, other times, just sniffing around in the grass. 

As I was starting my last lap with Bodie running a few steps ahead of me, all of a sudden, he stopped short and stared off into the woods. I looked over, but since it was so dark and I was so cold, I brushed it off as a squirrel and kept running. A second later, I realized Bodie wasn't following me and was still fixated on the woods, so I stopped completely and followed his gaze. In the woods, behind a cluster of trees was a man with his hoodie up, watching me run. Normally I give people the benefit of the doubt and assume they're going about their own business instead of watching me (which is pretty narcissistic), but this time I could tell he was clearly watching me. 

As soon as I realized he was there, I was scared crapless...at 5'3" and 110 lbs, I'm no match for a full grown man, it was dark and there was no one around. Bodie, however, didn't utter a peep. He kept his head low and just stared straight at the man. I tried to call him over to me as I was scared for both of us, but he didn't budge, never took his eyes off the man. Eventually the guy turned around and left, and Bodie was back to his usual happy-go-lucky self, running around, bringing me sticks, tail wagging furiously. But he stopped every so often to look back at that spot in the woods where that man was. Me, I'd had enough, grabbed my stuff, leashed my dog, and left as fast as I could. 

Would he have protected me if that guy had came down to where I was? Don't know. More likely he would've ran over, tail wagging, with a stick for him to throw. But I can't say for sure. All I know is, I am so grateful Bodie was there with me, cause I never would've seen that guy behind those trees in the dark, and who knows what he would've done if I had been there alone (not that I would ever go jogging in the park alone at night). 

My pup was "over-socialized" when he was younger too (he's almost 2 yrs old now). He's never met a stranger, insists on meeting everyone with kisses and his happy dance, but he knows when something isn't right.


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

[/quote]

That's why I'm asking this







Shiloh is so ready to let anyone pet her - which is good. We worked hard to socialize her with dogs and people. I was wondering if we might have trained her right out of her instincts.
[/quote]

My DH says the same thing about Luke. I've made him too friendly (he is a therapy dog). On Christmas I had my neighbor come over to feed the dogs and let them out. When she came over to feed them she came by herself and said Luke never even barked. He was happy to see her and showed her all his new x-mas toys. When she came back around 10pm she had her male friend with her. She told me that as soon as she put the key in the door Luke started barking and when he saw the strange man he went ballistic. Her friend kept saying that's an aggressive dog, and she was like "no he's not" but her friend waited outside. She let Luke out, he peed and needed to come right back in to make sure "the man" had not come in. I was pleased to know that he wasn't happy about a stranger coming in when Mom & Dad weren't home.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Heaven forbid there is a dog, cat, cow, horse, moose or squirrel on the TV. Gracie will stand over me, hackles up, barking at whatever 4 legged creature is on























Sadly in public she is a little **too** friendly but if I were ever in danger, I think that would change. Because I am comfortable, confident when we're out, I think she's more laid back. When we took the Temperament Test she barked her fool head off at the guy in the hoodie running toward us yelling.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I remember one night years ago I left work at about 2am. Massie was with me. As we exited the building a guy approached me. This was a small town and no one else was around. Massie did not like this guy and kept putting herself between me and him. I don't even remember what he said but I just remember she kept moving her body so that she was between the guy and me, even when it was time for her to sit to cross the street.









One night when I was walking the dogs very late at night a guy was walking down the street on the same side and Chama (rottie cross) just went off. This was really uncharacteristic for her so I looked closer at the guy and realized he was carrying a broken beer bottle in his hand.







She did the same thing with a guy who was high as a kite in the park one night and also when someone came out of the portopotty too quickly when we were in a different park at night.









Rafi has only become protective in the house in the past few months and he has lived with me for 2 years and is over 3 years old. He saves his most ferocious bark for squirrels who enter the yard though.


----------



## becca5880 (Apr 13, 2009)

ok all I can say is WOW! I have too been worried that Kaia is too friendly with strangers and wondered often if put in the situation if she would protect us. I know that when we are sick she tends to stick to us. This morning our cat was throwing up and hacking bc of hairballs and its the first time Kaia has ever seen it and she freaked out and ran to the cat and started whimpering and whining and running to me. These stories just goes to show everyone the TRUE "POWER" of a GSD's love and commitment to their families!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

These stories literally bring me to tears. I guess a big part of why I want a GSD is because I get nervous when I am alone. My husband is not in the best of health and if heaven forbid anything happens to him I will be a basket case without a sense of security. There is something very reassuring about having a large dog in the house or with you on a walk, even if all they do is LOOK scary or bark to make people think twice about messing with you.

On that note... when I had my first GSD, Toby, I was 17. He was sweet and friendly and lovely. One day I was walking him out in the country. He was all of maybe 16 weeks old. A huge dog came running out of nowhere right at me. I froze. I was terrified. It was big and barking meanly as it came towards me. Toby got in front of me, braced his little legs and gave some huge WOOFS and growls. He did not BUDGE. The dog would have had to go THROUGH him to get to me. The big dog finally turned and went back where it came from.

And, whenever my parents would raise their voices at me in the house, Toby would look at them and growl. That was not really defending me from danger, but it was obvious he wanted to protect me. Gosh I loved that dog.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

The other day Xe protected me from a really vicious pizza. It was pepperoni ( you know how dangerous they are) and when I turned my back on it to get a soda out of the refrigerator, it attacked. i didn't see this, of course, but Xe tells me it gave a wicked snarl and leaped towards my unprotected neck. I was fortunate that Xe was there, as she fearlessly threw her body in front of the attacking pizza and swallowed it whole, even the onions. It's not often you meet a dog willing to make such a sacrifice.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Several years ago, we lived in a quaint little Minnesota community just north of the Twin Cities. The crime rate in this town was very, very low. Rarely was there even so much as an automobile break in. Lots of people didn’t even lock their darn doors at night (I always did, though). 

One night, about 11:00 pm, or so, I get a knock at my front door. I’m still up watching television and Bella is sleeping on the end of the couch. I got up to answer the door. I couldn’t imagine who would be knocking on the door so late in the evening. I did not fully open the door – basically I cracked it open just enough to see who it was. There was a strange man standing on my steps. He said his car broke down and asked if he could use my telephone. By this time, Bella had woke up and was making her way over to the door. She was not making a sound. She came up behind me and nuzzled her way between the door and me. Then it started. She went ballistic! She was barking and snarling and showing she teeth. I grabbed her by the collar as she was lunging for the door. It was all I could do to hold her back. The guy had a look of shear terror on his face! I had never seen Bella like this before but I didn’t stop her – other than holding her by the collar. I figured she was barking like this for a reason. The guy said “Never mind” and took off like a frighten child. 

Now, maybe this guy really did need to use the phone. I’ll never know for sure what his intent was. I only know that Bella didn’t like him, for whatever the reason.


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: jelpyThe other day Xe protected me from a really vicious pizza. It was pepperoni ( you know how dangerous they are) and when I turned my back on it to get a soda out of the refrigerator, it attacked. i didn't see this, of course, but Xe tells me it gave a wicked snarl and leaped towards my unprotected neck. I was fortunate that Xe was there, as she fearlessly threw her body in front of the attacking pizza and swallowed it whole, even the onions. It's not often you meet a dog willing to make such a sacrifice.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Once when I had my Heidi girl, I was out in my backyard, I turned around and a possum was coming at me, I know, I know, a possum right? but this thing wanted a piece of me, I grabbed a shovel to try to fend it off, it was hissing and really nasty, I didnt know how really vicious those things were. Heidi was in the house, but the door was open and by this time Heidi was in full blown defensive mode and she flew out of the house right by me jumped and had that possum by the back of its neck before her feet hit the ground. It was dead in two shakes. From then on, she hated possums and would get quite upset if she heard one outside. I was fortunate that she wasnt bitten by the thing, I dont think it was quite normal to try and attack me.

Ava is 3 1/2 and never has had a situation even come up where she would consider it, but I have no doubt that if there ever was a time I needed help, she would be there. But I dont know who would be defending who....I would be so devastated if she came to my defense and was hurt because of it.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

I do not know where to begin. After living in the #2 Crime Capital of the USA, I have a boatload of episodes of my GSDs literally saving my life. Probably the scariest was in February 2005. I was walking my boy Lugar (now deceased) at 3pm on a very cold, icy day. We were turning the corner on a block from my home when we stumbled upon a very large man who was weilding a crowbar and busting into all my neighbors cars parked on the streets. I stopped dead in my tracks and Lugar knew immediately there was BIGTIME danger. He began growling/barking ferociously. The guy was so in need of getting high, he dropped the crowbar, pulled out a handgun and stormed at us hysterical. When he was about a foot in front of Lugar, he pointed the gun at his face and told me he was going to kill my f--- dog. He was trying to get Lugar to lunge at him. I could not believe how composed I was at that moment. (Hysteria came much later.) I calmly told Lugar to relax and he did. I know that if I were to release my big boy, he would've ended up with a bullet in his head. Just at that moment, another women turned down the block at the opposite end with her dog. Luckily she saw what was going on and bolted. That scared this guy and he turned, jumped in an unmarked, unlicensed van and took off. I ran to a busy corner and flagged down a cop. I explained what had just happened and she took off seeking this guy. The next day three blocks from my home, this guy shot two cops (one was killed; his wife had just had a baby) and the other cop managed to shoot and kill this bad guy. Needless to say, my husband and I took our GSDs and moved away from that city. FAR away.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

On a more humorous note....
while I was running with London on the trail, I ran into a big spider web and this HUGE spider landed on my chest. I freaked nd screamed bloody murder. London turned around and in a NY second, jumped up, snatched the spider and ate him! My hero!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Three times, though they weren't real threats.

First was a guy that came out of his house and yelled at me because I was talking to someone that stopped as he was driving by. It was late at night, and I guess the guy had his window open. The guy didn't appreciate the noise. He waited until the driver left (who happened to be my husband), then came out to yell at me. Wrong-o Buck-o.....Max went into his GSD bark and protect mode. The guy backed up and went into his house pronto, as I praised Max. Don't......mess with a chick with a shepherd.

The second was when stb-ex was rough-housing with his son and put some kind of cop-hold move on him. Max had to join in, completely extended himself on his hind legs, and did a grab and hold on the son's arm - none of us were expecting it. Guess Max really did have some police training, eh???? 

The third was the other day in the back country (okay, it's a big field, but back country sounds cooler







), stupid friggin' loose dog on our walk comes running up, Max goes into his dog reactive mode. Owner finally catches up *in her golf cart* explaining that's the only way she can walk her dog because of her medical issues. She starts to get out of the cart, but thinks twice because Max backed her off in his serious GSD bark attack mode, so she stayed put. He probably would have bit her, he felt very cornered, did not trust her, and his knee really hurt. Yes, I did tell her I didn't care if that's how she had to walk her dog, but she better train him first.....idiot woman kept calling the dog as he completely blew her off for about 2 football fields away before he got to us. I just stood there thinking, "This is *not* going to be good." 

Btw, Max is extremely poeple friendly dog - loves them to death, lavishes kisses when they will let him. Marches right up to just about anyone with enthusiastic exuberance (is that redundant?).

Quite awhile ago, ladylaw had a post where she talked about how dogs will readily bark (warn), but most are not willing to bite, unless there are extreme circumstances. That's certainly true of Indy. I don't know how true it is of your regular pet GSD. I do believe that with a GSD, most folks are afraid enough that all you need is the bark. However, incident #2, watching Max in action, taught me that he would not think twice about biting if there was cause.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When Babs and Jenna were eight months old, they both lunged at the drunken idiot who lunged at me when he thought that Jenna was afraid of him. 

It was good that I had them on four foot leashes, he nearly fell over backing up, turned and went back to the bar without a word. 

I wasn't sure what to do. I did not want them lunging at people, but they also acted as I would hope they should act. I just turned and told them to come on and continued with my walk, with no correction and no praise. 

Scarey though.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes and I wouldn't expect anything less with the breed


----------



## gsds_are_the_best (Feb 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: jelpyThe other day Xe protected me from a really vicious pizza. It was pepperoni ( you know how dangerous they are) and when I turned my back on it to get a soda out of the refrigerator, it attacked. i didn't see this, of course, but Xe tells me it gave a wicked snarl and leaped towards my unprotected neck. I was fortunate that Xe was there, as she fearlessly threw her body in front of the attacking pizza and swallowed it whole, even the onions. It's not often you meet a dog willing to make such a sacrifice.


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: jelpyThe other day Xe protected me from a really vicious pizza. It was pepperoni ( you know how dangerous they are) and when I turned my back on it to get a soda out of the refrigerator, it attacked. i didn't see this, of course, but Xe tells me it gave a wicked snarl and leaped towards my unprotected neck. I was fortunate that Xe was there, as she fearlessly threw her body in front of the attacking pizza and swallowed it whole, even the onions. It's not often you meet a dog willing to make such a sacrifice.


Too funny! My husband's GSD (no longer with us, sadly) protected him from vicious cheese & crackers once.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto at 7 months old tried to protect the toilet from the plumbers







He's a pretty happy go lucky outgoing dog but I have no doubt he's got it in him.

Morgan has one of those try me, I'll eat you stares. We live in the city but nobody has ever dared try thier luck with her. 

Luther had few people tried, some messing around, some serious and one drunk neighbor who was mad about my husband's motorcycle. Luther wasn't having that. He also wasn't sharing his personal space with drunks


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I've posted about them in other threads, but Rayden has on more than one occasion. 

once when someone was trying to break in our back door.

once when someone was sneaking up behind my husband during an argument with a neighbor. guy was carrying a tire iron.

and once when a guy grabbed my arm while walking down a dark street. 

forgot to add: he is always very watchful of the kids as well. Allie started screaming outside because she saw a snake. Rayden was only about 5-6 months old and almost tore the screen door off


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes twice in five years.
first = when someone selling something grabbed front door open and stuck leg in door.I was scared Jake did a grab and hold no injury,person left -on calling police no permit person unknown.
second =person in my yard came toward me in threatening manner when asked why he was there.Knocked down and stood over TWICE by my dog as he advanced.No injury.unknown uninvited person never identified by police.
did my dog defend me I can't really say but since he is people friendly think maybe something going on especially since both persons took off after incident


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: London's Mom London turned around and in a NY second, jumped up, snatched the spider and ate him! My hero!


OMG! LOL! Now I have ANOTHER reason I need a GSD!


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: London's Mom London turned around and in a NY second, jumped up, snatched the spider and ate him! My hero!
> ...


Now my shephard is even MORE valuable. I'd rather face a lion than a spider - no joke!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Chrono doesn't react to anyone during the day, but at night he's always really cautious of people and watches them closely. My boyfriend and I used to go to the skatepark late at night and it's on the really bad side of town where there are gangs and stuff. I had Chrono off leash and he kept looking towards these bushes and I saw a guy standing under a tree by the bushes watching us. He watched us for probably half an hour. At one point I had my back turned and I heard Chrono give a very deep bark. I saw the guy had got extremely close to us and was stopped. I made chrono sit and then put a leash on him. The guy was on his cell phone and after standing in the same spot for a while he started approaching us. Chrono's hackles went up and he gave a low growl, and as the guy got closer he started lunging and barking. I had Chrono on a retractable leash so I kept pulling him closer to me until I was holding his collar. I think the guy was intoxicated, on drugs, or actually wanted to get bitten because he pretended like Chrono wasn't even there. He just kept walking in even when at one point he was probably only 3 feet away from Chrono. It was bizarre. What kind of a person basically walks right into a 30" tall pure black german shepherd that is growling and barking. Then he kept asking me and my boyfriend if we knew what street this was called. We didn't, and after convincing him that we didn't, he very slowly went away. He had been hiding under a tree for half an hour and spent another 15 minutes approaching us/talking to us, it's not that hard for him to just go up the street and check a darn sign. It was creepy.

There was also another time at that skate park when there were a group of very large men hanging around. Chrono just stared them down until the guy started talking to me about Chrono, and then Chrono eventually deemed them as safe and ignored them until we left.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know if she was defending me but she was definitely not liking the situation.

We were at the local shelter eval'ing a shepherd for rescue. This shelter is off the main road with the river and a railroad backing it, fields and woos all around it.

So we're standing there, with Jax and the other girl, talking to the shelter's trainer/walker when this guy comes out of nowhere with two backpacks. He came to a dead stop, just frozen, and looking at the dogs in mortification. So as soon as he froze Jax looked at him and said...yeah...I don't think so! She started barking and lunging at him. My trainer took her and marched right by him while she's still lunging and barking the whole time. The whole time he's just frozen!

The rest of us were like "uh...where did he COME from?" As soon as my trainer came back down with her, he hightailed it the other way. A few minutes later we heard the train whistle. We're pretty sure he jumped off the train.

Great...I see my first hobo and Jax scared him away!!


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

There was another time my Heidi girl defended my daughter, I wasnt home. Actually I was on my way home from visiting a friend all afternoon, as I was driving down the road I noticed police car lights on my road, and thought "huh, I wonder what is going on?" as I got closer I could tell they were very close to my house, and then I could see "Hey! they are at MY HOUSE!" Well needless to say I was already formulating the severe punishment my teenager was going to get when I got home..... I pulled in to my driveway, which was hard because there were 5 POLICE CARS THERE!!!!! I was walking up to my door, when a policeman tried to stop me....He said "you cant go in there, who are you?" I'M THE MOM, This is MY house AND WHERE"S MY DAUGHTER?.... Well soon as I walked through the door I was assailed by no less than 4 teenagers all claiming DD's innocence.....of what I still didnt know, police where all over my house, I looked at DD, asked if she was OK, and then asked, Where is Heidi? Well they had put her up because my house was crawling with cops....I went to let her out, which made a couple of them nervous, and now I get the full story....
Apparently my daughter and ONE of her friends were watching TV and her friend's father showed up totally intoxicated saying she had to leave, well he was so drunk, the friend refused to leave with him, at which point apparently he went to grab the girl and drag her to the car, first DD stepped in, and then my Heidi girl got involved, I dont know if the guy actually was bitten, but she got between them and backed him off, I'm sure the guy wondered if he would survive at that point. At this point the girls were able to get back in the house and call the police. I took the girl to the hospital later, she had two broken fingers and a split lip. I guess when the police showed up, Heidi was having NO MORE VISITORS!!! DD put her up until I got home. They were amazed at how friendly she was when I let her out, she kept trying to get the police to play ball with her. The guy kept on and on about what a dangerous dog she was....Yeah, dont abuse people on my property.....the dog doesnt like it!


----------



## jacksonpuppers (Jul 13, 2009)

I love my boy








Betsy thats amazing


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm sitting home and i smell something burning.
all of a sudden my dog jumps up barking and starts pacing
back and forth and going from room to room.
i check my house,nothing burning. i go outside
to check on the neighbors homes. my dog goes to my
neighbors house and starts smelling all around his house
and his cars. i decide to put my dog in my yard and then go
and knock on my neighbors door. my dog runs to the back of
my yard and turns to my neighbors house and freezes.
i go to see what he's looking at. my neighbor is bar-b-quing
but he's usuing wood. the wood burning made it seem
like something was on fire.

i was walking in the woods once (as we often do) and my dog
stopped and started staring at this tree. he gave a little growl.
i called him to me. i held his collar as we passed the tree.
there was a man leaning against the other side of the tree. i don't
think the man was doing anything other than leaning on the tree.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

One time, Glory and I were camping on an empty lake bed one night. In the morning, I was cooking breakfast and getting dressed. I then noticed a OHV slowly making its way toward us across the dry lake bed. Glory froze, and her hackles started to stand. I grabbed her by the collar because I didn't want anyone to get hurt, just in case. An older fellow came directly up to us on his OHV, without even getting off of the vehicle. He had a shotgun or rifle in his hand, resting on his shoulder, and he wanted to know what we were doing. Well, the fellow didn't make it past a couple words before Glory, with her hackles up and teeth bearing, began growling and barking aggressively and quite loudly. I sent the fellow on his way, telling him we preferred to be left alone and that everything was fine here, thank you, we didn't need his help. His eyes were as wide as saucers. Tipping his hat, he sped away, not to return. I was in extreme rural Nevada, about 5 miles from the nearest "town."


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

The first time I was walking Shilo and a stray GSD we had found almost two weeks prior (we had put an ad in the paper and called the shelter and filed a found dog report) and this guy comes hauling up behind us on an ATV and hopped off and said hey that's my dog. I put Shilo in a down/stay and proceeded to verify that it was his dog. Well at one point he stepped closer to me, I believe it was to try and pet what did turn out to be his dog and I guess for Shilo it was to close and she stood up and lunged at him and started barking and growling like crazy. That guy about pooped himself.

The second time was last summer and we were camping. I had gone into our camper to get something and the next thing I hear is Shilo growling and going nuts. A man had stopped in front our campsite and was in the trees watching my two daughters and Shilo wasn't having it. She stopped as soon as I yelled her name. The guy was visibly shaking and my DH asked what he was doing, he said your dog almost killed me. My DH asked him again, still no answer so my DH told him to go. My DH said that the guy looked as if he had seen a ghost.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Shiloh sounds cooler than Lassie!


----------



## amy_gbb (Jan 7, 2010)

> Originally Posted By: GSDLVR76The first time I was walking Shilo <snip>


GREAT NAME


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Amy in NOLA
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: GunnersMom <snip> He's such a sweet-tempered boy that I really didn't think he had it in him. <snip>. (I was _thinking_ "Wow! I guess my big baby has it in him after all!) And yes, he got lots and lots of praise!
> ...


We've had both ends of the spectrum with our GSDs. We've had a couple who were sweet-tempered, generally friendly and stable. And we've had a couple who were extremely OVERprotective, despite socialization and training. Having had both, I'll take the even-tempered, friendly ones anyday. The others, as much as we loved them, were huge liabilities. We had to take so many precautions and could never let our guard down. We were always thankful that those dogs came to us because we _were_ willing to take the precautions necessary to keep them (and everyone else!) safe. But I'll be honest, it was a burden.

Personally, I think it would be pretty difficult to train the protective instinct out of a GSD. I'm sure there are a few who just don't have it in them, but I agree with what Virginia had said -- just the fact that your dog IS a GSD is usually enough of a deterrent. Their reputation preceeds them and most people aren't going to test their luck.


----------



## Lola1969 (Mar 6, 2007)

A couple of months a go, 2 cars were stolen on my street within a few days of each other. Right after the thefts, a policeman went door to door in my neighborhood, reminding us about keeping our car doors locked and passing out safety pamphlets.

So when the policeman came to my door, Ozzy goes into his major bark mode (sounds VERY intimidating). I look out the peephole, see that it is a cop, and open the door. There is a screen door between us. It's raining, so the cop has on a huge poncho and hat. Ozzy just stares very icily at him, all the while giving a low growl.

We discuss the thefts and I tell him that I am nervous because my husband is out of town for 3 weeks. The police officer laughs and tells me NO ONE would be touching my house with the Shepherd around. He said anyone casing this neighborhood knows about Ozzy and wouldn't touch us with a 10 foot poll!

Needless to say, I felt much better!


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

I think my GSD protects me everyday. Based solely on his looks and intimidation factor. 

One time I was running into the store and this guy almost hit me (I was walking and his car actually brushed my coat as he went flying by). So I go into the store and come out and get in my car. As Im pulling out I see the same douchebag ram into this lady's car. The lady (who is about 8 1/2 months pregnant BTW) gets out to check the damage and he just starts cussing her out. She naturally gets kind of scared because this guy is right in her face cussing up a storm and looked like he was about to hit her. So I pull forward and ask her if she is alright (she looked shocked that someone was trying to help) and the guy starts FUMING (towards me) and starts yelling and marched over to my car and tried to reach into my car through the window and at that moment my dog came up from the backseat and tried to lunge out of the window (luckily I grabbed him, because that particular dog would have mauled him pretty bad). He finally shut up and just started mumbling to himself while they waited for the police. 

I stayed there until the police arrived and told them that guy nearly hit me and he ran into her car because he was being reckless. He was just an ugly person and I didnt feel right leaving that woman there alone with that physcho. Might have been stupid on my part for getting involved but I had to do something.


----------

